# Etsy: Weekend deals - YES! and YIKES!!!



## candice19 (Jul 17, 2009)

My shop was actually featured on this weekend's Etsy Weekend Deals!!  This weekend, it's about free shipping.  It leaves me with pretty much no profit, but the tradeoff is I need exposure in the beginning!!  So excited!

Now the bad part lol... they chose my Cool Water soap - of which I only have 3 left!!!  And 2 already sold!!

AND they are installing a new heating system in my apt next week, so I can't make soap due to dust, no space, etc.  I'm scrambling to order my FO, and I think I may have to go to my parents house to bust out a batch LOL

AND WSP is closed today!  No processing of orders!

If people keep ordering, I think I have to postpone their shipment date (and state that on the listing, of course).  Any suggestions?


----------



## needtosoap (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the feature! I just saw that in my inbox before I came here and thought that cool water soap was so pretty. 

Sorry to hear about not being able to soap but I'm sure you will do just fine. I know when I see a featured item I usually browse the sellers shop and find other items that interest me


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh boy , what a dilemma  , you could say due to the overwhelming demand , this soap will take X amount of time to ship .Or offer another soap in it's place .(I don't know if you can do that , just an idea). Wishing you great success with your Etsy shop and the sale.

Kitn


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, I'm with Kitn's 'due overwhelming demand'. Maybe you could give people something to compensate the waiting, like a 10% off next item they buy, or some samples...


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 17, 2009)

I wanna look.  What's your name on Etsy?


----------



## candice19 (Jul 17, 2009)

needtosoap - luckily, people have been purchasing other items, so I'm halfway relieved!

Kitn - I think the "due to overwhelming" note is a good idea.  If I do run out, I'd put up a listing, pair it with your note, and also still offer to ship for free if they purchased it this weekend.  I can't substitute it, so I have to just leave it up there and wait for someone to buy the last bar, and change my description before relisting.

dagmar88 - I think i would do free shipping. I wouldn't give 10% off, b/c then the buyer isn't getting an immediately discount, and would have to buy again just to take advantage of it.  Personally, I hate those percentage off future purchases thing.

oldragbagger - http://paradisebodyshop.etsy.com

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can understand that; was just saying I'd personally like to compensate people for the fact they are going to have to wait; and everyone probably has an other method to achieve that. I hope you'll have very good sales and be able to put yourself on the map this way!


----------



## MsBien (Jul 17, 2009)

Your soaps are gorgeous and you have a lot to choose from.  I think you'll be fine!

Stacie


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 17, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> needtosoap - luckily, people have been purchasing other items, so I'm halfway relieved!
> 
> Kitn - I think the "due to overwhelming" note is a good idea.  If I do run out, I'd put up a listing, pair it with your note, and also still offer to ship for free if they purchased it this weekend.  I can't substitute it, so I have to just leave it up there and wait for someone to buy the last bar, and change my description before relisting.
> 
> ...



It' looks like you covered everybody!!

I just visited your etsy site.  Let me compliment you.  Your etsy page is really nice, but your soaps are absolutely gorgeous.  they all look so creamy and inviting.  Wow...wow...wow....

I assume you use a tray mold.  Do you insulate, do you gel, how do you get that wonderful creamy appearence?  They look like sherbet.  Yum.


----------



## candice19 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well!  It's officially sold out now!  Now only if I can get the people to pay me... :-/

Here's the link to the new Cool Water listing, and what I wrote: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=27982550

..." ** WOW! Can you believe that this item has completely SOLD OUT?? Don't worry! If you order this today, you will still get your FREE SHIPPING! There will be construction in my apartment this coming week, so I cannot make a fresh batch until the week of the 27th - and will ship ASAP! Feel free to browse - any other bars ordered will be shipped FIRST, then this separately when I make it! Thanks for your understanding!! ** "

Is that too wordy?



			
				oldragbagger said:
			
		

> It' looks like you covered everybody!!
> 
> I just visited your etsy site.  Let me compliment you.  Your etsy page is really nice, but your soaps are absolutely gorgeous.  they all look so creamy and inviting.  Wow...wow...wow....
> 
> I assume you use a tray mold.  Do you insulate, do you gel, how do you get that wonderful creamy appearence?  They look like sherbet.  Yum.


Thanks so much!!

I actually do M&P, so there's no gelling and insulation involved lol.  I use a 4 lb tray mold. But, I truly believe pictures can sell a product!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

That sounds fine , People are pretty understanding and they can still get their soap .. Good for you , your products are beautiful.

Kitn


----------

